# Cottage Cheese jar



## retmarine02 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Jar People
 I have a  Jar embossed..Cottage Chesse on front( fancy script)  &  CMDA, columbus,O..on the back. it is Clear, non-thread top..looks like it was sealed like the old milk jars ????...any help would be great I paid 50 cents for it..Thank you....Dale


----------



## cc6pack (Dec 22, 2008)

Dale
 Post a pic of it also. The Atlas you posted has very little collector value, sounds like you need to do some more research about glass. Don't feel to bad most of us have worthless bottles in our collection. Below is a very good site about antique bottles in general. 

 Almost forgot welcome to the board,and maybe you should have stayed another 10[][][]

http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 22, 2008)

hi dale,  welcome to the forum.   most cottage cheese containers are very collectible.  sounds like you got a deal on that one.    rhona


----------

